# Costa Coffee Beans



## docster619

Hello guys and Gals, i'm new here and was just wondering if anyone knows where i can buy costa coffee beans, you know, the ones the retail coffee shop uses?

I own a Delonghi Esam 4200s and i am more than satisfied with it.

I live in Rotherham south Yorkshire

Is there any online shop that sells these beans? i tried Starbucks beans but i didn't like them.I also tried the Sainsburys Fair Trade Beans, but those were too bitter i thought. I like a dark roast something with a kick first thing in the morning and something that will make a nice mocha.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Docster


----------



## MWJB

Waitrose/Ocado.

http://www.thecoffeeshop.co


----------



## thomss

Hey Docster,

I think there is a chap on here who actually sells them pretty fresh from what I've seen, I'm sure somebody will be able to give you his username.

I've bought them from the shops before, every Costa I've been in sells them.

I would hover totally and utterly recommend you buy from places like Hasbean, Square mile, Ravecoffee etc as ever since I've done that I've not had a silver tin near my coffee beans.


----------



## JohnnieWalker

I'm that chap!

Unfortunately Costa have just revised their product range and no longer sell their beans!

I'm baffled as to why they've made this decision, and annoyed as they sold well and were great beans, at least by high st standards!

It's possible they don't want people making espresso at home and maybe they didn't want to non-franchised coffee shops using them.

They now just sell Pre-ground coffee in both bags and tins, but they are now ground for filter and cafetiere as well as a new range of tassimo discs.

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## mickyt

Dont buy the new "at home' range from costa cos its not done by them its been done by Kraft and it does not taste the same.Waiting for a reply about a complaint about it .Will let you know how it goes


----------



## JohnnieWalker

I know this is an old thread, but thought I'd update it with news that we're now able to supply Costa Coffee Beans once again, currently they're available in 1kg Bags, or 5kg Bags.

They're sourced direct from Costa & are the same bags of beans used in their shops, this means we regularly see packaged dates of just a couple of weeks old, so these bags are actually much fresher than what used to be available in the tins ( and certainly much better than the 'at home' range! )









http://thecoffeeshop.co/product/costa-coffee-beans-1kg-bag

http://thecoffeeshop.co/product/bulk-bag-of-costa-coffee-beans-5kg-bag-option


----------



## espresso17

Sorry to rehash an old thread but as a newbie on the Coffee Forum does anyone know a current source for Costa Coffee Beans? I know you can get ground Costa Coffee but I'd like to get the beans if I can...


----------



## Stevie

I don't mean to be rude, so sorry if I come across that way, but why would you want to buy Costa coffee beans? There's are much better alternatives that not only taste better, but support 'real' coffee roasters.

not sure where to start? Perhaps any of the blends from Union, Red Brick from Square Mile or Redchurch from Allpress....


----------



## hotmetal

Didn't want to be the one that said that, but I am inclined to agree. Rave Signature would be a good place to start. Or Coffee Compass if you like it a bit darker, although I don't find Costa particularly dark, so suggest Rave. Well, there are hundreds of great independent roasters listed on the forum, so a lot of us buy from them, and don't really know about Costa retail bags. But I think you'll get much fresher coffee if you try one of the roasters in the UK roaster thread - and may not be any more expensive.


----------



## 4085

Sorry, it all depends on you and your palate. Some people are happy to drink blended whisky whilst others only sip Single Malt. If the guy likes Costa then let him buy it! This is a coffee forum for enthusiasts who turn p their noses at anything that is not artisan roasted whilst Costa are one of the biggest high street chains so they must appeal to someone


----------



## hotmetal

Can't argue with that David (hence my reticence to say it first). Of course the chap should buy what he likes, like all of us do. But suppose he can't find any, and tries one of the suggested alternatives, he could have a Eureka moment (the only grinder you haven't had?! hehehe). Or he could think "ok that Rave stuff was alright but when I find Costa I'll go back to it". So many beans to explore. To be fair as well, I hated Red Brick when I first tried it. But now I suspect it was me making a hash of it - the seller gave me half a bag when I first got my Classic and I had no clue.


----------



## Phobic

my 2 year likes chips and that's what she always wants, I'm pretty sure she'd like mashed potatoes even though social services tell me I can't force feed them to her.

try some mashed potatoes, they're tasty, let's leave social services out of it.


----------



## Missy

Phobic said:


> my 2 year likes chips and that's what she always wants, I'm pretty sure she'd like mashed potatoes even though social services tell me I can't force feed them to her.
> 
> try some mashed potatoes, they're tasty, let's leave social services out of it.


I can assure you my two year old does not like mashed potato. Even "it's just like the inside of chips" didn't work. Nor did levering open his mouth with a crowbar and forcing it in.

(This may not be actually true... The crowbar not the mashed potato)

I'm mostly concerned social services might discover the quantity of chips and chicken nuggets that come from tesco each week. So much for baby led weaning and offering a full and varied home cooked taste pallette.

The baby is partial to a Cappa made with natural process beans.


----------



## 4085

hotmetal said:


> Can't argue with that David (hence my reticence to say it first). Of course the chap should buy what he likes, like all of us do. But suppose he can't find any, and tries one of the suggested alternatives, he could have a Eureka moment (the only grinder you haven't had?! hehehe). Or he could think "ok that Rave stuff was alright but when I find Costa I'll go back to it". So many beans to explore. To be fair as well, I hated Red Brick when I first tried it. But now I suspect it was me making a hash of it - the seller gave me half a bag when I first got my Classic and I had no clue.


If he can find any artisan roaster producing beans akin to wot Costa sell, then good luck! He will find lots of perhaps not so popular roasters producing grade one garbage so perhaps he will have luck!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> If he can find any artisan roaster producing beans akin to wot Costa sell, then good luck! He will find lots of perhaps not so popular roasters producing grade one garbage so perhaps he will have luck!


You tried Costa old paradise street beans in the cafe ?


----------



## 4085

Mrboots2u said:


> You tried Costa old paradise street beans in the cafe ?


I have never been in a Costa. Perhaps twice in my memory have I visited a high street chain......whats the point?


----------



## garydyke1

Its a fair shout to indicate to the OP there is a whole world of coffee away from the bigs chains. If they still only want Costa then so be it


----------



## 4085

so why do costa and the likes use beans we would not season burrs with when there are without doubt other options? have i mentioned my recent conversion to Illy decaf!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> so why do costa and the likes use beans we would not season burrs with when there are without doubt other options? have i mentioned my recent conversion to Illy decaf!


Do you think the green Costa use are lower quality that some of your fav roasters? Interesting


----------



## Stevie

garydyke1 said:


> Its a fair shout to indicate to the OP there is a whole world of coffee away from the bigs chains. If they still only want Costa then so be it


This was my original intention. To merely point out there are lots of exceptional roasters who focus on quality more than Costa. Costa will obviously have a more margin focused approach, and blend certain coffees to save money and what's available in such large quantities. I wasn't turning my nose up, and i'm not saying try X single origin, but be aware there are roasters doing excellent blends beyond Costa and it could be something to try!


----------



## Stevie

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you think the green Costa use are lower quality that some of your fav roasters? Interesting


 I doubt they would be buying greens at say, above 85 rated for example. And beyond that obviously the size of the roast batch, the evenness of the roast, the robusta content, the darkness, the actual blend components (they must buy some huge cheap lots?), the storage and freshness etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Stevie said:


> I doubt they would be buying greens at say, above 85 rated for example. And beyond that obviously the size of the roast batch, the evenness of the roast, the robusta content, the darkness, the actual blend components (they must buy some huge cheap lots?), the storage and freshness etc.


And do you think this of Starbucks too?

The old paradise street option is usually single origin btw not robusta How many roasters popular on buy over 85 then ? Or even have a rating .

Starbucks buy expensive greens , they just roast em to a different preference.


----------



## Stevie

Would you say the chains put as much into QC as the speciality roasters? And that what they do brings out the best in the coffee?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Stevie said:


> Would you say the chains put as much into QC as the speciality roasters? And that what they do brings out the best in the coffee?


Have you seen the people that Starbucks employ to qc there greens ?


----------



## Stevie

I imagine they know their stuff.... But i'm talking the broader supply chain - to what they choose to buy as a business, and how they roast it on what equipment. Corporations make decisions on what they do more than just on taste.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Stevie said:


> I imagine they know their stuff.... But i'm talking the broader supply chain - to what they choose to buy as a business, and how they roast it on what equipment. Corporations make decisions on what they do more than just on taste.


 @Glenn


----------



## Stevie

If you're telling me that you believe that the chains coffee is as objectively good as, let's say Foundry, Rave, Union whatever whatever - then congratulations, you've left me thinking 'that's enough forums for one day' - and we'll agree to disagree and leave it there.

PS: I'm aware Starbucks would employ the best greens buyers in the business, but it doesn't end there. They will still have to buy to a price.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Stevie said:


> If you're telling me that you believe that the chains coffee is as objectively good as, let's say Foundry, Rave, Union whatever whatever - then congratulations, you've left me thinking 'that's enough forums for one day' - and we'll agree to disagree and leave it there.


You totally missing the point. They, Starbucks , buy good greens , they are qc and cupped by people who are recognised as pros .

If it weren't for Starbucks they probably wouldn't be a " third wave "

But After that they roast to a business model . The coffee oln the cup I don't like . But I haven't tried any form the reserve shops, I'd like to.

Costa has some drinkable stuff as old paradise steet , made by the right person with a bit of care it can be drinkable and it has latte art so it must be good right ?

It's not dark roasted , not as dark as a lot of stuff I've had passed to me on here btw. Sticking " hand roasted , artisan etc " is a just as much marketing as what Costa do and there are small roasters out there passing commodity coffee off as specialty by using those terms. Same with a lot of " indie cafes " But hey if we brew it in a shiny box at home with a expensive grinder then it's specialty ain't it,

Must be ?

Lastly I didn't mention union , foundary or compare them to the chains btw. I was just trying to make the point that the coffee doesn't start out bad , its not lacking qc and not all chains make coffee the same way .


----------



## Stevie

Mrboots2u said:


> You totally missing the point. They, Starbucks , buy good greens , they are qc and cupped by people who are recognised as pros .
> 
> If it weren't for Starbucks they probably wouldn't be a " third wave "
> 
> But After that they roast to a business model . The coffee oln the cup I don't like . But I haven't tried any form the reserve shops, I'd like to.
> 
> Costa has some drinkable stuff as old paradise steet , made by the right person with a bit of care it can be drinkable and it has latte art so it must be good right ?
> 
> It's not dark roasted , not as dark as a lot of stuff I've had passed to me on here btw. Sticking " hand roasted , artisan etc " is a just as much marketing as what Costa do and there are small roasters out there passing commodity coffee off as specialty by using those terms. Same with a lot of " indie cafes " But hey if we brew it in a shiny box at home with a expensive grinder then it's specialty ain't it,
> 
> Must be ?
> 
> Lastly I didn't mention union , foundary or compare them to the chains btw. I was just trying to make the point that the coffee doesn't start out bad , its not lacking qc and not all chains make coffee the same way .


i wasn't specifically referring to green QC so sorry if I wasn't clear. I spent a little time working at the Caravan roastery, and was amazed by their roast qc- cupping the next day all 50 of their batches every single day to assure consistency and they frequently altar the profiles based on all sorts of factors. I don't think the chains could roast to such consistency at such an industrial scale which is noticeable in the cup


----------



## Glenn

I've had the pleasure of being hosted at Costa's Head Office (when visiting Premier Inn (Whitbread) some years ago).

The coffee I was served in their cafe was top grade.

Same coffee as the shops use, same machines as the shops use, same process as the shops 'should' use - but a notch above in taste.

If you did a blind tasting against some of the independents you wouldn't be able to spot the difference.

They buy decent beans, they quality assess them methodically, and then they are released into the wild - sadly that's where the quality control ends

Anyone can mess up a good bean.

However, an uninterested member of staff (or even a good member of staff told to cut corners) can do it much easier than those who take care and pride and are allowed to tweak a ratio (away from the textbook formula)

You could even argue that chains roast more consistently (based on volume / throughput), trying to keep an even roast by blending crops throughout the year to fit the desired profile.

There is not such a focus on nuances - it's all about volume consistency


----------



## 4085

Years ago a friend worked for Little Chef. Their Kona coffee was undrinkable it was that strong. Whenever the area manager came in, the first thing he did was test the strength and if it had been diluted down to make it drinkable, it was a sacking offence

Let's get back to decaf


----------



## Stevie

I think Glenn more eloquently made my point. I never said their coffee is bad, but in such a big supply chain there's going to be some loss...

ive had a couple of nice cortados from Costa when I was stuck for an alternative. The barista was more skilled than her colleagues. The Lad on the till didn't k ow how to do the cortado so got her to do it, and yes there was even latte art. Definitley better than a lot of independents, but at home I would chose to work with different beans given the choice.

weve got terribly off point, apologises to the OP. However I'd like to recommend trying Revalation Blend from Union. A safe darker roast that's easy to work with and I believe in that cup it shows similarities to places such as costa with a little more finesse....


----------



## icom102

Does Hasbean, Square mile, Ravecoffee sell costa coffee?


----------



## icom102

Do you still sell costa beans?


----------



## Mrboots2u

icom102 said:


> Does Hasbean, Square mile, Ravecoffee sell costa coffee?


No

Costa sell Costa

Everyone else sells good beans


----------



## icom102

And whats wrong with costa ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

icom102 said:


> And whats wrong with costa ?


Any beans buy from there , will probably not be fresh roasted , and have sat in a shop for a while .All the roasters you mention , roast their own beans . They source their own beans .

I have had some passable drinks of Old Paradise Street , when at a push , I have had no where else to go , but IMHO , if your gonna splurge on a set up to make coffee at home , then you can source fresher and higher quality beans, roasted with a little more care and attention.

Otherwise get a Tassimo machine and some of their Costa pods.


----------



## Glenn

Costa and other chains roast to their own specification and blend to their own specification

The beauty of coffee is that each bean is unique

The roasters you have mentioned roast beans they source, to their profiles, that work for the coffeeshops they roast for.

They will usually instruct each coffeeshop how to get the best from their beans.

Costa and other chains do the same for their beans.

If you like Costa beans then buy from Costa

They do not sell other roasters beans


----------



## Mmiah

Costas spec is which beans they can make the most profit from. They will use the cheapest blend of beans that will make a half decent drink thats better than instant coffee and keep the untrained palates back for more

Sorry this is the truth about most cafes and restaurants. I have worked in catering for most of my working life and own my own restaurant. End of the day its business

You want quality then go to a specialist. Costa is not one of them


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mmiah said:


> Costas spec is which beans they can make the most profit from. They will use the cheapest blend of beans that will make a half decent drink thats better than instant coffee and keep the untrained palates back for more
> 
> Sorry this is the truth about most cafes and restaurants. I have worked in catering for most of my working life and own my own restaurant. End of the day its business
> 
> You want quality then go to a specialist. Costa is not one of them


Do you know the Cost of the greens that costs specifically use. You comments may apply to restaurants who have no interest in coffee standards at all. It doesn't apply to costa though IMHO,.

They but decent greens, as Glenn says they roast for their business plan etc and customer base.


----------



## Mmiah

In catering the standard is go cheap as possible while keeping customers and profits up

I dont think costa will buy great beans and then let the staff get away with not dialing in the grinder properly or pregrinder the beans into the doser til its half full and let the ground beans go stale I've seen this at most costa coffee shops i go to.

The coffee they use and the coffee they sell is very different

End of the day if you like costa coffee thats up to you but i think theres alot better out there for similar money


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mmiah said:


> In catering the standard is go cheap as possible while keeping customers and profits up
> 
> I dont think costa will buy great beans and then let the staff get away with not dialing in the grinder properly or pregrinder the beans into the doser til its half full and let the ground beans go stale I've seen this at most costa coffee shops i go to.
> 
> The coffee they use and the coffee they sell is very different
> 
> End of the day if you like costa coffee thats up to you but i think theres alot better out there for similar money


They buy quality greens ( as do Starbucks ) , how they roast and then reach the cup will be different to speciality stores.

Catering and restaurants is a different ball game .

I don't particularly like Costa , I do see alot of opinion thrown around about quality of greens used in these places and the quality of staff that buy em , that is based on not alot .

I also see alot of coffee bought by peopke to use at home at £10-15 a kilo , Im pretty sure it will be less quality greens that most of the chains use . @Glenn @Scotford


----------



## Scotford

Mmiah said:


> In catering the standard is go cheap as possible while keeping customers and profits up


Are you in the catering trade? I only ask so I can avoid wherever you work if that's your attitude.

Of course there are profit margins to be had and adhered to, but they are not the be all and end all.


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> ...


Costa buy decent greens, but roast the shit outta them so you'd never know. Same as Bux. They do it so that it'd take an absolutely monumental mistake to screw up a cup to their standards.


----------



## Glenn

Costa buys some very good green.

At their head office I've had some great coffee, using the same beans, equipment and training that the staff go through.

The variable is the franchise owner and the barista on the day.


----------



## Mmiah

Yes im in the catering trade. The quality of my food is great but my prices reflect that. With most things you get what you pay for.

Im sure costa hq does great coffee. The staff will follow the rules when the big boss is sat right above them


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mmiah said:


> Yes im in the catering trade. The quality of my food is great but my prices reflect that. With most things you get what you pay for.
> 
> Im sure costa hq does great coffee. The staff will follow the rules when the big boss is sat right above them


That premise could apply to any coffee shop and staff.


----------



## Scotford

Mrboots2u said:


> That premise could apply to any coffee shop and staff.


Pride in your work. Full stop.


----------



## Scotford

Mmiah said:


> Yes im in the catering trade. The quality of my food is great but my prices reflect that. With most things you get what you pay for.
> 
> Im sure costa hq does great coffee. The staff will follow the rules when the big boss is sat right above them


What kind of catering business are you in? Are we talking fine dining, fast food, commodity coffee etc?


----------



## Mmiah

Scotford said:


> What kind of catering business are you in? Are we talking fine dining, fast food, commodity coffee etc?


Fine dining, but we do good coffee, i take great pride in my work and business, but end of the day business needs to make money and there is a huge cost involved, even during quiet periods i need to keep staff at hand, lights and AC on, ovens running as they take ages to warm up

so we need to source ingredients cheap as possible without sacrificing quality too much

i get some customers complain about prices of things so i tell them to cost of the ingredients and they are shocked

catering is a difficult business to be in at the moment as cost of food is rising so fast


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mmiah said:


> Fine dining, but we do good coffee, i take great pride in my work and business, but end of the day business needs to make money and there is a huge cost involved, even during quiet periods i need to keep staff at hand, lights and AC on, ovens running as they take ages to warm up
> 
> so we need to source ingredients cheap as possible without sacrificing quality too much
> 
> i get some customers complain about prices of things so i tell them to cost of the ingredients and they are shocked
> 
> catering is a difficult business to be in at the moment as cost of food is rising so fast


What coffee do you use then. I've yet to have a decent coffee from any of the great food experiences I've had. Mostly Coz they skimp and buy cheap commodity beans.


----------



## Mmiah

we use rave's signature blend as our coffee drinks are espresso based, like to keep it simple as everyone has different tastes so don't experiment too much with beans

coffee is a small part of the business as we focus mainly on food and wine

we only use a couple kgs a week at most but as i love coffee i like to make sure the customers have something decent instead of supermarket preground stuff


----------



## Mmiah

tbh the coffee choice is more for me and the staff as we like like to sit and chat drinking tea and coffee before we open up for the evening and at end of the night


----------



## Scotford

Mmiah said:


> catering is a difficult business to be in at the moment as cost of food is rising so fast


If anything I've been finding that this is making places more creative with ingredients that you'd not necessarily use otherwise. I had an amazing meal made entirely out of lamb belly and leeks recently that I'd have happily eaten in a Michelin starred venue.


----------



## lammas10

espresso17 said:


> Sorry to rehash an old thread but as a newbie on the Coffee Forum does anyone know a current source for Costa Coffee Beans? I know you can get ground Costa Coffee but I'd like to get the beans if I can...


Hi, I have these for sale if you want some?


----------

